# Assignment '08- CATCH PHRASES- Due whenever



## Big Bully (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok, just like the title says, the assignment is "CATCH PHRASES" example "Off the hook". Try to create a photo that depicts a catch phrase. This should be fun, so have fun. I know a ton of you are really creative. Good luck and I can't wait to see your work.


----------



## icassell (Aug 24, 2008)

Something fishy:







I've been screwed:


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome Ian!! I love them. 
Where on earth did you find that crazy fish?!


----------



## icassell (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks.  Took it  in Maui  last summer -- don't remember what it is


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## UtahsRebel (Sep 16, 2008)

Not exactly the best picture because I had to run to grab the camera before they quit doing this BUT...As soon as they did this, I said, "Monkey See, Monkey Do" and then thought of this thread.


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome Utah!! Very nice.. hahahaha


----------



## zandman (Sep 20, 2008)

"talk to the hand"


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats great zand man!


----------



## Indyost (Sep 22, 2008)

UtahsRebel said:


> Not exactly the best picture because I had to run to grab the camera before they quit doing this BUT...As soon as they did this, I said, "Monkey See, Monkey Do" and then thought of this thread.


 
Actually, before reading your post, after seeing the image, I thought *"Let sleeping dogs lie."*


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 23, 2008)

Ooooh Utah it looks like you could have a twofer!!! Two phrases for one shot!


----------

